# Partagas Coronas



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

I seem to find very little info about this cigar. Just wanted to get some impressions on what people think about it and how it compares to the rest of the line. 

Thanks!


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

I have had the party short, they are great.

Ive also had the sd4 and sp2, also great.

do not know about the corona.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

adsantos13 said:


> I seem to find very little info about this cigar. Just wanted to get some impressions on what people think about it and how it compares to the rest of the line.
> 
> Thanks!


:tu :tu


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

pnoon said:


> :tu :tu


Perfect! I forsee 25 of them in my future :ss


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

adsantos13 said:


> Perfect! I forsee 25 of them in my future :ss


Future looking pretty bright there.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Future looking pretty bright there.


:tpd: I was tempted by those too; but pulled the trigger on something else, instead.


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

Those I've had were somewhat one dimensional, but if you like the Partagas flavor profile that's not necessarily a bad thing. They also draw very well. I find them an easy, enjoyable smoke. If you like Partagas, you'll like the corona. :tu


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

MRN likes these apparently, calling them "one of the best Partagas" with an old style type flavor. Unfortunately I believe they are discontinued this year.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Nothing easy about these, from the ones I've had. One of the single strongest, most in-your-face-with-black-pepper cigars I've ever had. Too strong for me.


----------



## cryinlicks (Jan 3, 2007)

I've never had the Corona, but the descriptions above lead me to believe you should try the Petit Corna Especiales. Typical Partags flavors in a small cheap package. One dimensional, but very good.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Ashcan Bill said:


> but if you like the Partagas flavor profile that's not necessarily a bad thing


Def. not!!

Love that Partagas flavor and love the spice.

Thanks for all the input guys, its really appreciated!


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

I've only smoked a half Box from 02 but they were the best Partagas I've ever had. Mine were rich and meaty not peppery. They are discontinued but still available. I actually think they may have been discontinued before as well.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

The Professor said:


> :tpd: I was tempted by those too; but pulled the trigger on something else, instead.


_I know what you bought..._


----------



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

I just came across 10 of these from a cab of 50 with an 01 date and they are one of the top 5 cigars I have ever smoked. Pure Party bliss and very rounded and full flavored and as Gargamel said rich, just an unbelievable cigar. They were to be discontinued in 06 so if you can get some 06 boxes I suggest doing so because after that they are gone.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

olotti said:


> I just came across 10 of these from a cab of 50 with an 01 date and they are one of the top 5 cigars I have ever smoked. Pure Party bliss and very rounded and full flavored and as Gargamel said rich, just an unbelievable cigar. They were to be discontinued in 06 so if you can get some 06 boxes I suggest doing so because after that they are gone.


Mine were from a cab as well...marvelous and a few were among the best I have smoked. I was blown away.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

I believe the 50 cabs were discontinued in 02 and the dress box last year. Great cigars!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

cigarflip said:


> I believe the 50 cabs were discontinued in 02 and the dress box last year. Great cigars!


I have had a few from an '02 cab. I liked them quite a bit. Thanks, jgros.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

I hear they are really nice:

http://www.cigars-review.org/Flor-de-Tabacos-de-Partagas-Coronas.htm

I hope this helps!

ATL


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> I have had a few from an '02 cab. I liked them quite a bit. Thanks, jgros.


Your welcome...I completely blame Bruce5 for that purchase....but it was one of the best purchases I have made.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

jgros001 said:


> Your welcome...I completely blame Bruce5 for that purchase....but it was one of the best purchases I have made.


I really appreciated getting to have a few. They were tasty little buggers.


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> I love these.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

I was going to say you won't find a person that has had them that didn't LOVE them, but apparently, I was wrong. A person in this very thread bagged em. BUT, while I would get some asap, I don't believe any of the discontinued list hype anymore. As soon as you think you are getting the last boxes available anywhere, some 07 production will be found somewhere.
Wish I had had some of these. Never got around to them, don't feel like I missed anything so much as I stocked heavily in what I liked most first. As they say, One day I might get there.
I tell you what I DID get ahold of, and that was two cabs of Lonsdales...now those were some epic Partagas. Thanks Trevor.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> I was going to say you won't find a person that has had them that didn't LOVE them, but apparently, I was wrong. A person in this very thread bagged em.


The more I consider my experiences with the Partagas Coronas compared with the perceptions of other smokers whose preferred flavor profile matches my own, the more I realize I probably got a batch that was not great. Maybe something was off in the blend. Or perhaps it was a particularly -- extraordinarily! -- strong batch that just needs a lot more time to settle down. (The box was from 02, I believe.)


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

I just had a Partagas Corona on Saturday gifted by Uncle Beanz and it was an awesome smoke. I would buy more of these in the future.


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

It's an excellent smoke, got some last year and they're turning out well. They're stronger with a more intense taste pattern.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

Bigwaved said:


> I really appreciated getting to have a few. They were tasty little buggers.





One Lonely Smoker said:


> I was going to say you won't find a person that has had them that didn't LOVE them, but apparently, I was wrong. A person in this very thread bagged em. BUT, while I would get some asap, I don't believe any of the discontinued list hype anymore. As soon as you think you are getting the last boxes available anywhere, some 07 production will be found somewhere.
> Wish I had had some of these. Never got around to them, don't feel like I missed anything so much as I stocked heavily in what I liked most first. As they say, One day I might get there.
> I tell you what I DID get ahold of, and that was two *cabs of Lonsdales*...now those were some epic Partagas. Thanks Trevor.


I found one last night.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Gargamel said:


> I found one last night.


I got one last night :ss

Smoked one ROTT (first time I've ever done that) and it was amazing (though quite different than the corona, IMO). You're in for a treat. :tu


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Did you and Gargamel mean that you both found Partagas Lonsdales???
In cabinet??
Lucky Fs
---------------------
Oh crap,, I just saw where you may have likely found them.
Unbanded El D's?
yipes.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Gargamel said:


> I found one last night.


Just in time, huh? :ss


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

rdcross said:


> Nothing easy about these, from the ones I've had. One of the single strongest, most in-your-face-with-black-pepper cigars I've ever had. Too strong for me.


The 'hit" I had from an 06 was kinda flat, and I really like partys :2 Maybe I will have to open the door on these...

Rob


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Did you and Gargamel mean that you both found Partagas Lonsdales???
> In cabinet??
> Lucky Fs
> ---------------------
> ...


Nope...haven't been there in some time.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Did you and Gargamel mean that you both found Partagas Lonsdales???
> In cabinet??
> Lucky Fs
> ---------------------
> ...


Where's that whistling guy?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Just curious (bumping a semi-old thread, here), anyone have the 2000 vintage of the Party Corona? I see a lot of mention of 02, 01, and 06; but no word about the 00s. 

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

This thread makes me sad 

I'd be curious to know the answer to this as well. I do know of someone with a particularly bad cab of 99s. Think tent pegs...


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Just curious (bumping a semi-old thread, here), anyone have the 2000 vintage of the Party Corona? I see a lot of mention of 02, 01, and 06; but no word about the 00s.
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know.


Good question. If the price is right (and I'm quite sure it is), they're probably worth a try.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

I really miss these...especially the cabs. So sad that they were cut.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> I really miss these...especially the cabs. So sad that they were cut.


The few I have had from a cab were very enjoyable cigars.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

:tu:tu


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> I really miss these...especially the cabs. So sad that they were cut.


:tpd:


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Just curious (bumping a semi-old thread, here), anyone have the 2000 vintage of the Party Corona? I see a lot of mention of 02, 01, and 06; but no word about the 00s.
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know.


Did you ever do anymore "investigating" on this subject? I just got curious again :ss


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Coffee Grounds said:


> I really like the Royal Coronas that are just a few bucks more.
> What I think is very good right out of the box is the Inmensas but they are going to cost a bit more. I know all these guys are talking about 01 & 00 and what not but with just a few months in the humi the Inmensas is a dam fine smoke.


Coffee, I think you're talkin' about Boli's...This discussion is on Partagas

btw, I have not had anything other than the 06's and they are AWESOME...


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> Coffee, I think you're talkin' about Boli's...This discussion is on Partagas


Sorry about that.
post deleted!


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Did you ever do anymore "investigating" on this subject? I just got curious again :ss


Have not had an 00, and if I had, it might not be representative of the box you are looking at. I look at pretty much anything from 00 with a bit of suspicion, as much of what is left has construction issues or is lacking in flavor. On the other hand, there are some real gems out there from 99-00 that people pass on just because they worry about that period. Best bet would be to call the vendor and ask them to inspect them for you. A good vendor will do you right. :tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Did you ever do anymore "investigating" on this subject? I just got curious again :ss


I did not. I "investigated" other cigars. :ss


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Just smoked one from an 01 cab and they are smoking great!


----------



## bi11fish (Dec 3, 2006)

I have tried and like the Coronas Senior which is shorter with the same ring gauge. I am partial to shorter cigars to shorten the smoke time. Never see to be able to just sit and smoke for a looooong time. :tu


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

just picked up these from the 1970's:


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

ucmba said:


> just picked up these from the 1970's:


:dr Yeaahhh ...


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

ucmba said:


> just picked up these from the 1970's:


Buddy...pal... 

Nice find! I just got some RYJ Coronas, Punch Coronas, and a few Partagas Lonsdales in Cabinet from the 70s as well...but those Coronas in cello look amazing!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> :dr Yeaahhh ...


agreed!!!


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

chibnkr said:


> Buddy...pal...
> 
> Nice find! I just got some RYJ Coronas, Punch Coronas, and a few Partagas Lonsdales in Cabinet from the 70s as well...but those Coronas in cello look amazing!


M:
I will see you in Chicago in early May! More details to follow!
Ron


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

ucmba said:


> M:
> I will see you in Chicago in early May! More details to follow!
> Ron


Excellent! I'll prep the humidor for a thorough raiding!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

ucmba said:


> just picked up these from the 1970's:


I'd sell my spleen for one of those, I think... 

Seriously, though... they look mighty tasty!


----------



## Andy B (Mar 2, 2007)

Yummy looking Ronald!!!

:tu


----------

